# If you could own any smoker under $2,000???



## travisty (May 9, 2017)

If you could own any smoker under $2,000.00, what would it be any why? Just a fun little poll!

Any heating source or ignition is allowed.


----------



## joe black (May 9, 2017)

I own a 24"x48" Bell Fab offset stick burner that cost me a little over 1/2 of the $2,000 figure and I love it.  I wouldn't trade it for any of the $2,000 cookers out there.  It heats well, holds heat well and is very even overall.  Quality materials and quality workmanship.


----------



## dward51 (May 9, 2017)

Actually at that price point you are pretty much limited to either a 36" to 48" stick burner or some of the other vertical smokers or even a Assassin water smoker (not the gravity fed models).   You don't break into the more exotic stuff until you hit the $2,500 to $3,000 band.  But there are some nice reverse flow stick burners in that sub $2,000 range (even a few Lang and other similar).

On the other hand you are into some decent FEC, Trager and other pellet burner ranges, and even some of the ceramic egg smokers fall in that range as well.

I guess it depends on what your preferences are as there are options and some quality smokers in the $2,000 and under range. Each has it's plus and minus.  Some require constant tending on smokes, others are pretty much get it stable and forget about it until done, or in the case of the PID controlled electric pellet smokers, set and forget.  Different flavor profiles depending on fuel source as well.

I'm wanting an Assassin gravity fed so I guess is why my thoughts went that direction first.  I tend to think of a gravity fed, high end vertical or stick burner as something in the $2,000'ish range (and up). Not going to happen for me right now though.


----------



## travisty (May 9, 2017)

Nice sounding options guys!. Guess I didn't pick $2000 for any reason, so anything around there is fine. Just threw that # out, cause if I do get more into actual competitions, I could imagine my wife approving a budget around or under $2000.

Suppose I could get a nice used one for a discount too! 

*Not really asking for any other reason than fun though* 

I wouldn't mind the new Traeger Timberline series, even though I've never been a big fan of Treager. 

I'd also love an Ole Hickory, if I could find a good model in that price range. I like the idea of sticking with charcoal, and I love the temp control features on the Ole Hickory lines. 

I'll have to look into those models you all have mentioned, as I have previously been unaware of them. 

Right now I'm just using a couple of modified Big Poppa UDS smokers which all in all ran me under $300 each. They can still turn out some amazing BBQ, but take a lot more care, maintenance and tending during cooks.


----------



## noboundaries (May 9, 2017)

Three 22.5" WSMs and three BBQ Guru DigiQ DX2 temp controllers.


----------



## danquixote (May 10, 2017)

I'd get another Backwoods G2 Chubby.....never had any probs with the one I own that were not my own fault. Cooks everything perfectly and is built to last.


----------



## phatbac (May 10, 2017)

i would probably still own a Lang 36 or 48 but i probably have a hybrid deluxe ( charcoal grill and warmer box) i almost got them before but couldn't justify the extra cost.

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## travisty (May 10, 2017)

Noboundaries said:


> Three 22.5" WSMs and three BBQ Guru DigiQ DX2 temp controllers.


Interesting choice! Pretty much everyone I know that owns a WSM swears by them, perhaps ill have to give one a try.


----------



## travisty (May 10, 2017)

DanQuixote said:


> I'd get another Backwoods G2 Chubby.....never had any probs with the one I own that were not my own fault. Cooks everything perfectly and is built to last.


Those guys look really nice! The one "expensive one" in the list so far that ive looked at a few times, and considered taking the plunge.


----------



## daveomak (May 10, 2017)

nepas has one...  Says it beats all other smokers, he's had, hands down and by a wide margin..   He's been doing this stuff for over 30 years..    If I wasn't so old, I'd get one...  If I had the money to burn, I WOULD by it today...

https://www.sausagemaker.com/30-lb-Digital-Country-Style-Smoker-p/19-1012.htm













TSM 30 smoker.jpg



__ daveomak
__ May 10, 2017


----------



## travisty (May 10, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> nepas has one...  Says it beats all other smokers, he's had, hands down and by a wide margin..   He's been doing this stuff for over 30 years..    If I wasn't so old, I'd get one...  If I had the money to burn, I WOULD by it today...


That's cool the way the lid opens on that Dave! That's a sweet price too. Is that thing only for making sausage or does it have Rack options or what. I can only see pictures with hanging sausage. The thing is on salt right now for under $1000, that's pretty great!


----------



## travisty (May 10, 2017)

Ive been looking over all these awesome smokers you guys are talking about, and im getting that itch! For my wife's sake, I should probably unsubscribe to this post lol.

Id have to say that those Assassisn Gravity fed ones seem to be the ones that are catching my eye the most. I also really like the Ole Hickory ones with the built in temp control (like having a built in BBQ Guru)


----------



## wittyuname (May 10, 2017)

I just bought a 'new' smoker in that price range - I camped out on Craigslist, Used Smokers for Sale on Facebook, etc. and just kept watching/waiting. Ended up with a Humprey's that's a bit bigger than I'd planned to buy but the price was right. If I had to buy new I was looking towards the 270 smokers. There's a lot of choices out there sub $2k.


----------



## daveomak (May 10, 2017)

Travisty said:


> DaveOmak said:
> 
> 
> > nepas has one...  Says it beats all other smokers, he's had, hands down and by a wide margin..   He's been doing this stuff for over 30 years..    If I wasn't so old, I'd get one...  If I had the money to burn, I WOULD by it today...
> ...


Did the link work when you clicked on it ??  To me, control at 50 deg. F is a really big deal for cold smoking..  I can live without higher temps because I have an oven...

http://www.meatprocessingproducts.com/40900.html

[h2]Overview of Sausage Maker 30 LbDigital Country Style Smoker, Model# 40900
 [/h2]
Manufacturer #:  40903


You’re viewing our Sausage Maker 30 lb. digital country style smoker. This unit is both visually and functionally savvy! Our original rooftop design creates a larger interior height, the tall ceiling of the smoker lets you hang longer fish, larger sized hams, more homemade sausages and bigger bologna. The top is removable, making loading and unloading meat and the smoker cleaning process easier than front loading smoker models. The digital smoker has a capacity for 10 shelves and an extra bracket for hanging meat, the Country Smoker is designed to help you smoke more meat at a time. 100% of this smoker is designed and built by The Sausage Makers engineers and craftsmen, right here in the USA!

Our digital smoker comes with a manufacturer warranty and free shipping. We are available to answer any questions you may have about our products. Scroll down to view our Sausage Maker 30 lb. digital country style smoker.

*Upgraded Features:*
Country style food smoker
Insulated stainless steel interior, textured aluminum exterior
Digital control and internal temperature sensor built-in for precision and ease-of-use
Additional top bracket for hanging ham, turkey and other smoked products
Room for up to 10 shelves in smoker
*Temperature range 50-200 degrees*
Optional opening for steam generating
Smoke diffuser lowered to maximize meat capacity and is ventilated to disperse smoke more evenly
Redesigned drip collecting base directs drippings underneath smoker
Large rear casters and push/pull handle allow easy mobility
Raised heating element for cleaning clearance underneath the burner
Made in USA

*Specifications:*
1000 Watt, 110V
Inside dimensions: 16-3/8"W x 15"D x 24"H (minimum) 32"H (maximum)
Outside dimensions: 23-1/2"W x 18-1/4"D (23-3/4" w/ rear handle) x 47" H
Roof dimensions: 22-3/4"W x 18-1/2"D
Comes with - 4 chrome shelves with a 3/4" holes
3 wood dowels
Stainless steel sawdust pan
Removable shelving brackets
1-3/4" between shelves


----------



## danbono (May 10, 2017)

This what I got for under $2,00.00..A Shirley Fab  24 x 36.













DSC03262.JPG



__ danbono
__ Mar 23, 2016
__ 1


----------



## notorious q u e (May 10, 2017)

Shirley all the way! Their entry level is 1850.00


----------



## travisty (May 11, 2017)

Dave, I looked at just the pictures before replying, then read the description. Sorry about that. Yeah that looks like a great unit, really cool the way the top opens up.


----------



## bbqwillie (May 13, 2017)

For that money a Backwoods Party w/ diverter, 2" insulation, castors  and adapter door for my DigiQ DX2. (And I can hear my wife right now..."OH GREAT another monument in the shrine of the Holy BBQ"


----------



## travisty (May 16, 2017)

After looking at a bunch for a few days I think id say the one I like the most is the Humphreys Battlebox. For the price it lets you do a lot of customization, and offers various powdercoat colors. Otherwise, the Backwoods Chubby [email protected], and Party both look awesome too.


----------



## kam59 (May 16, 2017)

Well I build my own but if I had to buy it would be a 24" x 48" Shirley with tuning plates.

Here is my little cooker.













photo178.jpg



__ kam59
__ May 16, 2017


----------



## travisty (May 9, 2017)

If you could own any smoker under $2,000.00, what would it be any why? Just a fun little poll!

Any heating source or ignition is allowed.


----------



## joe black (May 9, 2017)

I own a 24"x48" Bell Fab offset stick burner that cost me a little over 1/2 of the $2,000 figure and I love it.  I wouldn't trade it for any of the $2,000 cookers out there.  It heats well, holds heat well and is very even overall.  Quality materials and quality workmanship.


----------



## dward51 (May 9, 2017)

Actually at that price point you are pretty much limited to either a 36" to 48" stick burner or some of the other vertical smokers or even a Assassin water smoker (not the gravity fed models).   You don't break into the more exotic stuff until you hit the $2,500 to $3,000 band.  But there are some nice reverse flow stick burners in that sub $2,000 range (even a few Lang and other similar).

On the other hand you are into some decent FEC, Trager and other pellet burner ranges, and even some of the ceramic egg smokers fall in that range as well.

I guess it depends on what your preferences are as there are options and some quality smokers in the $2,000 and under range. Each has it's plus and minus.  Some require constant tending on smokes, others are pretty much get it stable and forget about it until done, or in the case of the PID controlled electric pellet smokers, set and forget.  Different flavor profiles depending on fuel source as well.

I'm wanting an Assassin gravity fed so I guess is why my thoughts went that direction first.  I tend to think of a gravity fed, high end vertical or stick burner as something in the $2,000'ish range (and up). Not going to happen for me right now though.


----------



## travisty (May 9, 2017)

Nice sounding options guys!. Guess I didn't pick $2000 for any reason, so anything around there is fine. Just threw that # out, cause if I do get more into actual competitions, I could imagine my wife approving a budget around or under $2000.

Suppose I could get a nice used one for a discount too! 

*Not really asking for any other reason than fun though* 

I wouldn't mind the new Traeger Timberline series, even though I've never been a big fan of Treager. 

I'd also love an Ole Hickory, if I could find a good model in that price range. I like the idea of sticking with charcoal, and I love the temp control features on the Ole Hickory lines. 

I'll have to look into those models you all have mentioned, as I have previously been unaware of them. 

Right now I'm just using a couple of modified Big Poppa UDS smokers which all in all ran me under $300 each. They can still turn out some amazing BBQ, but take a lot more care, maintenance and tending during cooks.


----------



## noboundaries (May 9, 2017)

Three 22.5" WSMs and three BBQ Guru DigiQ DX2 temp controllers.


----------



## danquixote (May 10, 2017)

I'd get another Backwoods G2 Chubby.....never had any probs with the one I own that were not my own fault. Cooks everything perfectly and is built to last.


----------



## phatbac (May 10, 2017)

i would probably still own a Lang 36 or 48 but i probably have a hybrid deluxe ( charcoal grill and warmer box) i almost got them before but couldn't justify the extra cost.

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## travisty (May 10, 2017)

Noboundaries said:


> Three 22.5" WSMs and three BBQ Guru DigiQ DX2 temp controllers.


Interesting choice! Pretty much everyone I know that owns a WSM swears by them, perhaps ill have to give one a try.


----------



## travisty (May 10, 2017)

DanQuixote said:


> I'd get another Backwoods G2 Chubby.....never had any probs with the one I own that were not my own fault. Cooks everything perfectly and is built to last.


Those guys look really nice! The one "expensive one" in the list so far that ive looked at a few times, and considered taking the plunge.


----------



## daveomak (May 10, 2017)

nepas has one...  Says it beats all other smokers, he's had, hands down and by a wide margin..   He's been doing this stuff for over 30 years..    If I wasn't so old, I'd get one...  If I had the money to burn, I WOULD by it today...

https://www.sausagemaker.com/30-lb-Digital-Country-Style-Smoker-p/19-1012.htm













TSM 30 smoker.jpg



__ daveomak
__ May 10, 2017


----------



## travisty (May 10, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> nepas has one...  Says it beats all other smokers, he's had, hands down and by a wide margin..   He's been doing this stuff for over 30 years..    If I wasn't so old, I'd get one...  If I had the money to burn, I WOULD by it today...


That's cool the way the lid opens on that Dave! That's a sweet price too. Is that thing only for making sausage or does it have Rack options or what. I can only see pictures with hanging sausage. The thing is on salt right now for under $1000, that's pretty great!


----------



## travisty (May 10, 2017)

Ive been looking over all these awesome smokers you guys are talking about, and im getting that itch! For my wife's sake, I should probably unsubscribe to this post lol.

Id have to say that those Assassisn Gravity fed ones seem to be the ones that are catching my eye the most. I also really like the Ole Hickory ones with the built in temp control (like having a built in BBQ Guru)


----------



## wittyuname (May 10, 2017)

I just bought a 'new' smoker in that price range - I camped out on Craigslist, Used Smokers for Sale on Facebook, etc. and just kept watching/waiting. Ended up with a Humprey's that's a bit bigger than I'd planned to buy but the price was right. If I had to buy new I was looking towards the 270 smokers. There's a lot of choices out there sub $2k.


----------



## daveomak (May 10, 2017)

Travisty said:


> DaveOmak said:
> 
> 
> > nepas has one...  Says it beats all other smokers, he's had, hands down and by a wide margin..   He's been doing this stuff for over 30 years..    If I wasn't so old, I'd get one...  If I had the money to burn, I WOULD by it today...
> ...


Did the link work when you clicked on it ??  To me, control at 50 deg. F is a really big deal for cold smoking..  I can live without higher temps because I have an oven...

http://www.meatprocessingproducts.com/40900.html

[h2]Overview of Sausage Maker 30 LbDigital Country Style Smoker, Model# 40900
 [/h2]
Manufacturer #:  40903


You’re viewing our Sausage Maker 30 lb. digital country style smoker. This unit is both visually and functionally savvy! Our original rooftop design creates a larger interior height, the tall ceiling of the smoker lets you hang longer fish, larger sized hams, more homemade sausages and bigger bologna. The top is removable, making loading and unloading meat and the smoker cleaning process easier than front loading smoker models. The digital smoker has a capacity for 10 shelves and an extra bracket for hanging meat, the Country Smoker is designed to help you smoke more meat at a time. 100% of this smoker is designed and built by The Sausage Makers engineers and craftsmen, right here in the USA!

Our digital smoker comes with a manufacturer warranty and free shipping. We are available to answer any questions you may have about our products. Scroll down to view our Sausage Maker 30 lb. digital country style smoker.

*Upgraded Features:*
Country style food smoker
Insulated stainless steel interior, textured aluminum exterior
Digital control and internal temperature sensor built-in for precision and ease-of-use
Additional top bracket for hanging ham, turkey and other smoked products
Room for up to 10 shelves in smoker
*Temperature range 50-200 degrees*
Optional opening for steam generating
Smoke diffuser lowered to maximize meat capacity and is ventilated to disperse smoke more evenly
Redesigned drip collecting base directs drippings underneath smoker
Large rear casters and push/pull handle allow easy mobility
Raised heating element for cleaning clearance underneath the burner
Made in USA

*Specifications:*
1000 Watt, 110V
Inside dimensions: 16-3/8"W x 15"D x 24"H (minimum) 32"H (maximum)
Outside dimensions: 23-1/2"W x 18-1/4"D (23-3/4" w/ rear handle) x 47" H
Roof dimensions: 22-3/4"W x 18-1/2"D
Comes with - 4 chrome shelves with a 3/4" holes
3 wood dowels
Stainless steel sawdust pan
Removable shelving brackets
1-3/4" between shelves


----------



## danbono (May 10, 2017)

This what I got for under $2,00.00..A Shirley Fab  24 x 36.













DSC03262.JPG



__ danbono
__ Mar 23, 2016
__ 1


----------



## notorious q u e (May 10, 2017)

Shirley all the way! Their entry level is 1850.00


----------



## travisty (May 11, 2017)

Dave, I looked at just the pictures before replying, then read the description. Sorry about that. Yeah that looks like a great unit, really cool the way the top opens up.


----------



## bbqwillie (May 13, 2017)

For that money a Backwoods Party w/ diverter, 2" insulation, castors  and adapter door for my DigiQ DX2. (And I can hear my wife right now..."OH GREAT another monument in the shrine of the Holy BBQ"


----------



## travisty (May 16, 2017)

After looking at a bunch for a few days I think id say the one I like the most is the Humphreys Battlebox. For the price it lets you do a lot of customization, and offers various powdercoat colors. Otherwise, the Backwoods Chubby [email protected], and Party both look awesome too.


----------



## kam59 (May 16, 2017)

Well I build my own but if I had to buy it would be a 24" x 48" Shirley with tuning plates.

Here is my little cooker.













photo178.jpg



__ kam59
__ May 16, 2017


----------

